# Fest members cars then and now...



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Representation of third car,69 2002ti tan


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

My one American car behind Esa circa summer 75,a fix up and sell 68 Formula S Barracuda 318(not half bad)


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Winter 76ish 510 pre modding + Geeks


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Winter 78/9 my 76 Civic 5 speed beater in background while I check weight distribution on friends Imp D/sedan project.


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

81ish another fix up to sell car 72 TR6


----------



## Renee (May 20, 2004)

zcasavant said:


> Oooh, I love both of those.
> 
> I wanted a GLI very badly in high school.


I sold the GLi less than a year ago, it was a beater/daily driver. Great car when it ran perfect, but it had minor issues. The interior was near perfect.

My first car was an '81 Datsun 210 purchased for $800. It was a good first car, couldn't get into too much trouble with it. :thumbup:


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

82ish 76 2002 fix up car.


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Current land vehicles wash day last year.







There have been at least 15 others mixed in through the years(a long strange trip its been).


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Renee said:


> I also owned a Satin Silver Corrado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Clarke said:


> Current land vehicles wash day last year.There have been at least 15 others mixed in through the years(a long strange trip its been).


Clarke ... where is a recent picture of you ... I am dying to see how you look so many years later.


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Be careful what you ask for! I usually dodge cameras well(for good reason) but they caught me after 36 hours on during the last hurricane so I'm pretty tired and disheveled in my junk scrubs.There is a little more gray on the head than shows here but what do you want for fifty.--Yes am overdue to go back on Atkins.


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

Renee said:


> I sold the GLi less than a year ago, it was a beater/daily driver. Great car when it ran perfect, but it had minor issues. The interior was near perfect.
> 
> My first car was an '81 Datsun 210 purchased for $800. It was a good first car, couldn't get into too much trouble with it. :thumbup:


Shoulda let me know. I might have bought it purely out of nostalgia. Always wanted a Corrado too. Did you have any problems with that one?


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Clarke said:


> Be careful what you ask for! I usually dodge cameras well(for good reason) but they caught me after 36 hours on during the last hurricane so I'm pretty tired and disheveled in my junk scrubs.There is a little more gray on the head than shows here but what do you want for fifty.--Yes am overdue to go back on Atkins.


 Are you sure the picture is HIPAA compliant? :yikes: (j/k)


----------



## Renee (May 20, 2004)

zcasavant said:


> Shoulda let me know. I might have bought it purely out of nostalgia. Always wanted a Corrado too. Did you have any problems with that one?


I had pretty good luck with it, purchased with 39K in '96 and sold it 6 years later with only 71K. It was very well taken care of and it demanded a pretty good price. 

In general, Corrados do have issues and good ones are hard to find. Parts are not cheap! 16V parts are not cheap either. $130 for 4 cyl spark plug wires is outragous. :thumbdwn:

My BMW has been rock solid so far. I do have subframe issues to watch out for though.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Renee said:


> I had pretty good luck with it, purchased with 39K in '96 and sold it 6 years later with only 71K. It was very well taken care of and it demanded a pretty good price.


I was speeding along with my Corrado at around 100, driving from Frankfurt to Idstein when my 4th gear failed... very crappy when you are racing a Mercedes stationwagon... 
Bought a used transmission and had it installed but the car was never the same... sold it still for a good price...


----------

